# Ice Ban Products



## Eager Beaver (Jul 27, 2000)

I know I am probably going to get in hot water for this from a past post however I am excited on getting on the Ice Ban product line distribution also, in Michigan. 

I have been on this site for the last 2 years and heard so much about the other deicing products that people were using or selling that I saw a need in Michigan. I'll let anyone know what I have learned if interested by seperate EMail requests off site. This is as much I will say or promote on this site.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Congratulations 

Are you going to be using liquid deicers yourself,besides selling them?
Good Luck


----------



## Eager Beaver (Jul 27, 2000)

Mike,
Yes I will being using them both in liquid deicing form and also as pretreating existing salt supplies. The ecological advantages far outway the cost for me which will be offset v/s salt application amounts for the sme applications. 
I guess the older I get I start thinking about the effects that we in the industry are going to affect the eviroment for our children and their children. I am by no means a tree hugger however we can all be educated on the new principles of deicing products and the benifits of using them..


----------



## rick barnes (Oct 15, 2001)

*ice ban*

have sent you an e-mail, with questions about this product.
Hopefully you might be able to help me.

I have a problem at one of my lots and have not found anything around here that works well

Thanks

Rick


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

I am using ice ban in north central Indiana! not far from you. I am working on the chart for application rates right now. this is my first year using the product but i am eager to try it. are you distributing the product as well or using it for your use. What Info do you have about application rates and when?


----------



## Eager Beaver (Jul 27, 2000)

As mentioned above I will be happy to answer anyones questions about this exciting product off site. 

I in no way want to infringe on my right to be a member of this site. I only mentioned this information because of a past post and wanted plow site members to know that we are involved in Michigan. 

Out East many liqiuid deicers have been tried with great results threw trial and error. I am not saying which one is best it depends on conditions,applications etc. however I am a little bias. Everyone has to do their homework and find out what works for them.


----------



## rick barnes (Oct 15, 2001)

Big Thanks

For the e-mail about Ice Ban, I won't need much, Have a hard enough time talking my clients into ice control anyway. Till we have an ice storm, which isn't often.
It sounds like I need to talk with my account & maybe get an addition to the contract.
I'm going to busy around here the next few days, but when it lets up,I'll contact you, would hate to have to come to Lancing for 5 / 10 gal you know what I mean.

Thanks again 

Rick 

Doing The BACK STROKE & not plowing
got another 2" rain yesterday & last nite


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

Thanks too for the email the info is much needed.....


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Rick,

You don't have any snow down there yet, do you?? Did you keep the Holiday Inn? I think I might be heading down to Rushville this week. If so I will let you know. Perhaps we could meet for lunch or something.


----------



## rick barnes (Oct 15, 2001)

plow meister

Nope no snow yet, plenty or rain, we have real good flooding going on right now, it has rained 3 out of the last 4 days temps 45 & ^

yes I did keep the Holiday Inn, sorry I havn't got back with you on it., Thanks again for the info.

Going to try to meet with another plower soon,for lunch we'll have to get the Indiana map out and see where we can meet

Thanks again for the feedback

Rick


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

we should all three get together for lunch.... just let me know when... Ill make time.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

My trip to Rushville was shot down for this week but I do have to go to Indianapolis to renew my badge between Christmas and New Years. Perhaps then.


----------



## rick barnes (Oct 15, 2001)

*Ice Ban to salt ratio*

Now that I have a little ice ban ,can anyone help me with how much I should use per 100 lb. of salt ????

THANKS ,

Rick

READY TO PLOW " and melt ice "


----------



## Irrigation (Nov 23, 2001)

rick,

Our company is an authorized distributor of Ice Ban. We have done all the math regarding precise application rates. I don't know what you can buy it for, but we sell the ultra product for less than half any other major de - icer for walks such as calcium, urea, or potassium. Post a reply if you still need the application rates and I'll e mail them to you or anyone else interested in Ice Ban.


----------



## rick barnes (Oct 15, 2001)

Irrigation; Thanks for the help

Yes I do need the formula for Ice Ban & salt application, How much Ice Ban to salt????

I obtained a small amount from a fellow plower close to me, to give it a try and educate a couple of my accounts about it.

This will be my first experiance with this product,so I am on a mission to prove to myself and to my accounts of it's benifit

So any info that you can offer will be helpful. You are mostlikely the closest supplier to me, so yes I would be interested on the cost of the ULTRA .

THANKS in advance for your help

[email protected]

READY TO PLOW

Hopeing to give it a try in the next couple of days, unless it fizzles again& gets warmer again


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

I need the rates too please..
[email protected]


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Rick,

I wound up going down to Rushville today but only for an hour. I wanted to call and ask you to join me for lunch at Pizza Hut but I didn't have your phone # or last name. I am going down to Indy in a week. I will try to hook up with you then.

Also, tell me how your Ice Ban experiment works. I am very curious for next year. I plan to buy in bulk next year and am also going after some much larger accounts (strip malls and grocery stores). All my accounts are large now but are mostly industrial lots that don't require great attention to ice control.


----------



## Eager Beaver (Jul 27, 2000)

Rick,
I sent you a Email this morning on some suggestions for applications. You can forward that info to "Ceaman" or PlowMeister if you like. I'm glad to see the interest on site. We all need to work together in this industry and help each other out. Networking is a good thing!!!


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

Rick... 
Did you get an ice event last night like we were hoping? We missed ours... the rain came as soon as you left and it wasnt cold enough yet. Then it didnt rain again.
Oh by the way.... the pump we were transfering liquid with is junk bought a new pacer pump last night. Now Im trying to re plumb the sprayer tank....


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

I wanted to say thanks to everyone with all the help with ice-ban over the two posts ( this and rates ) I have learned alot. Taught a little and changed my opinion on a few other things. I have been gratefull for everyone who called over the past couple of days and hashed out rate comparisons. discussed set ups and so on...... I feel liquid is the future,works to sub zero teps, even coverage, no bounce and roll, and ecologicly sound.

thanks again


----------



## Eager Beaver (Jul 27, 2000)

I don't know how others feel but I myself have learned so much about liquid deicers over the last couple of years v/s what I originally knew about liquid deicers. Of course I now have become a distributor of a product that I feel comfortable with promoting.

Without the networking ability of PLOW SITE and Chucks dedication to this business originally we all would not be at least looking at other better ecological solutions in the snow and ice Mgt. business. Thanks Chuck and to all involved on this site!!!

"Merry Christmas to All "and a Happy New Year (hopefully with some snow soon)


----------

